# seizure following steroid injection?



## fireworks (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All! I have a 9 year old Golden boy who is extremely youthful and spunky. He just had an ultrasound that indicates mass on kidney. They don't know what it is yet, but he has a specialist appointment tomorrow. I've been through Hemangiosarcoma with my last Golden, so I am well-versed with some of cancers symptoms and know the prevalence in the breed. For my current Golden they also did ultrasound of the heart, spleen, lungs and everything was clear. Vets feel they can remove the kidney and mass and say that many dogs do fine with this years out as whatever the mass is, is encapsulated with the kidney. That is my first concern for him. He is a huge love, he is my family, he is very chipper and athletic and I want him to have the best chance. The other concerning thing is the shaving from the ultrasound left him itchy. The vet gave him a steroid injection Saturday morning becuase of the itching. He has never had steroids/never had allergies.Ten minutes later he collapsed in a tense, drooling seizure like posture. About 7 minutes later he was fine and perked up, able to stand. Scared me to death. Vet seemed at a loss that it had anything to do with the injection. He has had no seizures or fainting spells (unlike my last Golden who had fainting when diagnosed with cancer). His gums were pink the entire time. I called the referral hospital and also a friend who is a vet and both said steroid injection can cause a cascade-like response such as this. He's also had adverse reaction to opioids for pain after surgery. Anyone else have any experience or knowledge of this?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Ugh! Sorry to hear this but glad the scans came back clean! I've never experienced what else you mentioned but I hope it's ok! Please keep us in the loop on what happens. I'll be praying for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fireworks (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for the prayers! Took him this morning to the specialist hospital so they can do one final ultrasound of his heart and make sure there are no arrythmias or signs of tumor since the previous imaging was done at a different vet and they only trust their own. If all is still clean they will proceed with surgery today to remove the kidney and mass. Very worried about him going through surgery, but he has had blood in his urine from the mass and if we don't remove the tumor, well it is likely cancerous, it will spread, the kidney is in bad shape, it could rupture as well as likely already painful for him. This gives him the best chance of living out his senior years. I want to do whatever I can for him, but it is so hard to send your happy go lucky love in for surgery to protect him. He means the world to me as all our Goldens do!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Good luck. I hope all goes well today!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Poor guy. I'll be praying for you guys. I hope all goes well. Please keep us updated! Spoil him rotten 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fireworks (Aug 4, 2014)

He's doing well, thanks for thinking of him! Surgery was 10 days ago and he is as chipper as ever. Raring to go and hard to keep him quiet this last week. He gets is staples removed today. They removed the right kidney with a 4cm tumor, can't identify the tumor type. It is cancer, but not Hemangiosarcoma. Having been through that once with my last Golden, I am relieved that he will hopefully have more time because of that and because his liver was clean and no metastasis. They can do additional tumor testing to determine the cancer type, but could not tell from normal pathology. Remaining kidney values are a bit elevated and to be rechecked today. Kidney values were fine pre-op. He's been converted to a renal diet over this week to help preserve his good kidney. Pretty much by day four following surgery he wanted to be a lively pup. So glad they got him through surgery without bouts of Ileus or the previous adverse reactions to opioids. He has sailed through so far


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad he's doing well!


----------

